# Utah Football Bowl Game



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Does anyone know when U of U plays its bowl game this year? I've done an internet search and I'm coming up empty.

That's weird, someone just told me they played it back in September and won so the rest of the season was mostly just for practice.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Come on! Don't act like a ewt fan! Show some class! Most of the guys on here are pretty good sports, but I'm sure CS will come up with a classy reply.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Thank heavens we don't have to be subjected to that this year. I'd just as soon look forward to next fall...


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Yea. what Huge said. no need to pile on this year. Especially when our beloved Cougs lost to the Utahutes. Not cool.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

So when did you guys join the Dixie Wussy club?
I'm not piling on. If you read what I wrote it's just as much a sucker punch to the Y as is is to the U.
Nothing classless about my post. The Utes didn't get to a bowl, but they beat the Cougars.
Geez no wonder this site is not as active as it once was--too many wussies trying to be politically correct.
What next a group hug?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

No group hug. I've said it before. Its a matter of arguing over who has the ugliest girlfriend. Sure, you might win the argument, but did you really? And its really a tough spot as I see it. While BYU had a better season, we can't really trash talk the utes since they beat us. I guess we could trash talk the Aggies, but that's like picking on dorky kid that somehow found THE pick-up line and ended up taking out the Homecoming queen, only to have her run off with some guy from Wisconsin as soon as the date got over. And with Aggie Fan, its the kind of deal where you'll take him out for a steak and beverage and try to console him saying things like "you'll be better off without her" when really, neither of you believe it but you have to say something. And you can't pile on him because he did get a date with the Homecoming Queen, but it was just one date and it really will never get better than that. But you don't want to say that because really, Aggie fan isn't secure enough to handle that because of years of dating ugly girls. 

The one thing I will throw out there for you HighNDry - I love how Whit tried to spin no bowl game as a good thing???? Some how, some way, because they wouldn't be distracted at the end of the semester or with recruiting? Really? 70 teams went to bowl games. And U weren't one of them. That must make for a great sales pitch.


----------

